# My Little Race Car



## Gts4tw (Oct 23, 2009)

Since Im new here I thought I would throw up some pictures of my car:

its a 1991 nissan skyline, 2.0 litre turbocharged, all wheel drive, pushing around 250hp. I have done all the work myself and with the help of a couple of friends.


----------



## pinemartin (Oct 23, 2009)

nice car! I hear there fast.
Watch out driving that thing in Chester co PA with that loud muffler, it will get filled with expando foam


----------



## TotalNZ (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice ride.
If you really want to unleash some power you need an aftermarket computer for it, a motec or link or something similar and someone to tune it for you.


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice ride, GT.
I wonder if anyone here noticed the right side drive??!!
Yours makes 3 Skylines that I've seen so far. 
I followed a fellow in one on the 401 outa Toronto, he was fine on the 4/6 lanes but once he hit the 2 lanes it was painfull to see him try and pass cause of the RH drive.
They look all business, one of the guys has a bumper sticker on his saying that it's able to outrun any police interceptor!!
How much $$ did it cost you to import it?

Paul
P.S. What happened to the "Skyline" lettering above the rear bumper??


----------



## Gts4tw (Oct 24, 2009)

TotalNZ said:


> Nice ride.
> If you really want to unleash some power you need an aftermarket computer for it, a motec or link or something similar and someone to tune it for you.



Done and done, I have a custom tune, high flow fuel pump, bigger injectors, bigger turbo, front mount intercooler, wideband O2 sensor with datalogging and laptop display, and an awd torque split controller. The exhaust is 3" back from the turbo with a 4" tip. I also have full track suspension, with aftermarket Upper and lower control arms, rear camber bars, adjustable coil-over suspension, and polyurethane bushings. the interior is also fully stripped and all the soundproofing removed.

Its a fun car.....when it runs....




Paul61 said:


> Nice ride, GT.
> I wonder if anyone here noticed the right side drive??!!
> Yours makes 3 Skylines that I've seen so far.
> I followed a fellow in one on the 401 outa Toronto, he was fine on the 4/6 lanes but once he hit the 2 lanes it was painfull to see him try and pass cause of the RH drive.
> ...




It wasnt bad to import, much cheaper than a similarly powered car would be here. Plus it was rare at the time when I got it (2007) because they had only been legal here for a year. I haven't had any problems with the rhd, I just got in and drove it. People ask about passing and left hand turns, but if you are a competent driver you don't even notice it. I would say the guy you followed was probably young and would have had trouble with any unfamiliar car.

I took off all the lettering when I repainted it, the spoiler wasn't dry when these pics were taken but you can see the holes for it. I like the clean look.


Thanks for the comments guys!

-Ryan


----------



## TotalNZ (Oct 24, 2009)

How much boost are you giving her?


----------



## Gts4tw (Oct 26, 2009)

TotalNZ said:


> How much boost are you giving her?



Running 14psi now, I have run as much as 18, even spiked to 20 once, on my current tune but I am going for longevity now.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 27, 2009)

My brother has been running in a 700hp R33 GTR for a mate of his. Built by a guy who has the fastest rb26 in the southern hemisphere. Probably around 1000hp. 

There are alot of skylines here, because we drive on the left we get a heap of second hand ones hot from japan. I had a R32 coupe and my grandfather used to buy a new rb30 skyline every year until the maximas came out.

Great cars, I miss mine, you know how to do the hicas diagnosis? Funny to do at night with people in the car if you do it and leave the car shaking while they are wondering whats going on.

Skyline downunder is a very good forum full of very knowledgable guys


----------



## TotalNZ (Oct 28, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> My brother has been running in a 700hp R33 GTR for a mate of his. Built by a guy who has the fastest rb26 in the southern hemisphere. Probably around 1000hp.
> 
> There are alot of skylines here, because we drive on the left we get a heap of second hand ones hot from japan. I had a R32 coupe and my grandfather used to buy a new rb30 skyline every year until the maximas came out.
> 
> ...


You must be talking about RIPS performance here in NZ, he's built some sick RB motors.


----------



## STANG302 (Oct 28, 2009)

I see your running azenis, do you autox that car? I had them on my focus when I autox'd it in STS for a couple years. Great tires with alot of grip.


----------



## Gts4tw (Oct 28, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> My brother has been running in a 700hp R33 GTR for a mate of his. Built by a guy who has the fastest rb26 in the southern hemisphere. Probably around 1000hp.
> 
> There are alot of skylines here, because we drive on the left we get a heap of second hand ones hot from japan. I had a R32 coupe and my grandfather used to buy a new rb30 skyline every year until the maximas came out.
> 
> ...





haha, yeah, the hicas can be fun. Sometimes it is really noticable, and other times it seems like it can be a detriment. I have had a couple good shimmys while going straight on the highway. Most people around here put in a hicas bar and get rid of it for good.

It is a great car, lots of fun and so well built from the factory. Mine is fully stripped and stitch-welded with all aftermarket suspension so it is kind of scary on the roads we have around here. Once I get a roll cage in there it will be a track only car.

I know a guy with ~600hp in a 300zx and thats more than retarded, I dont know what I would do with 1000hp. The yellow JUN R33 is another crazy one: http://upgrademotoring.com/car_pics/junauto.skyline.htm

I am a member of a few skyline forums, most notably GTRCanada.com where I buy and sell parts, but I am also somewhat active on skylinesaustralia.com, and GTR.co.uk. Its a fun hobby.




STANG302 said:


> I see your running azenis, do you autox that car? I had them on my focus when I autox'd it in STS for a couple years. Great tires with alot of grip.



I havent gotten a lot of miles on them yet but they are crazy sticky. I have been in a lot of cars with more power than mine that seem glued to the road with them. I have auto-x'd it once, but I didnt have the tires then, thaats actually why I got them. I accidently turned an auto-x track into a drift track and now I know how important grip is...


Thanks for the comments guys, good to see a couple more skyline enthusiasts on here.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice and clean! Doesn't run all the time?


----------



## Gts4tw (Oct 28, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Nice and clean! Doesn't run all the time?



Thanks! As for not running all the time.....well......thats an understatement, if you plan to mod one of these things in a country with no aftermarket support for them be prepared for 6 month waiting periods for some parts. Kind of a pain in the......


----------



## chowdozer (Oct 30, 2009)

I want the 58 Impala in the background!


----------

